
Ask HN: How would you host this? - spcoder
I need to host an application and I&#x27;m looking for the cheapest option that considers the following...<p>* The front-end is written with React
* The back-end is written in Node + Express
* The database is MongoDB
* We don&#x27;t need much storage. 512 MB should be fine for a while
* We need daily database backups
* The site will have around 30 users and will be less than 1 concurrent request per second
* We will require SSL (HTTPS)
* We can&#x27;t use the free limits for our AWS account
* I&#x27;m the only one who supports this app and I want something reliable and easy to set up and maintain<p>How would you host this app?
======
quantummkv
Slap everything on a 5$/10$ DigitalOcean instance running Ubuntu and use Let's
Encrypt for free ssl certificate. Quick, easy and cheap.

